# Government advise/warning



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Several times over the past few weeks I have heard broadcasts on the radio advising to take steps to be prepared in an emergency. One was from the DHS, one from our local Sheriff, and I can't remember who did the last one. They all advise being prepared by storing some goods and contacting them for a list of things to acquire. Is anyone else hearing these across the country?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen some I have heard FEMA has one using a Zombie theme to put out their message.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah I've seen them also yet I'm the wacko prepper.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now remember the same folks that brought us Obama care web sight are run the rest of Government .
These folks could not get a train wreck right with two trains on the same track.
They are just spending money


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I will call - do you have the number? (I don't use TV and the radio is a local country station that plays the oldies - not much on talking - just good music.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I think I will call - do you have the number? (I don't use TV and the radio is a local country station that plays the oldies - not much on talking - just good music.


Surf to your hearts content.

Home | Ready.gov


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I bookmarked it, thank you. I will go there in a more "private" manner later.

Who knows they might have some good information that I can pass on here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Do any of you notice the irony? Half the government is telling us to do exactly what we come to this forum to do: prepare. The other half calls us crazy for preparing. Maybe the government is schizophrenic?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

HMmmmm.. 
Can a government be mentally deranged? I would hate to blame the government when I could point to people and laugh.. er... I mean... feel they could use help. That's it... help.

(like you help a horse with a broken leg or a dog with rabies)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> HMmmmm..
> Can a government be mentally deranged? I would hate to blame the government when I could point to people and laugh.. er... I mean... feel they could use help. That's it... help.
> 
> (like you help a horse with a broken leg or a dog with rabies)


:lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

our government has been on the same band wagon for years, you will find its a 3 day plan


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I hear ready.gov commercials daily on the radio. They encourage 3day kits. No mention of self defense items. Now 3days is better than nothing I guess but I think we all know that when this whole thing goes tits up it will be folks that have prepared for the long term that will be the best off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Do any of you notice the irony? Half the government is telling us to do exactly what we come to this forum to do: prepare. The other half calls us crazy for preparing. Maybe the government is schizophrenic?


No "maybe" about it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Still, you can use this as an example the next time one of your family members acts like you're crazy for prepping.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sarge1967 said:


> I hear ready.gov commercials daily on the radio. They encourage 3day kits. No mention of self defense items. Now 3days is better than nothing I guess but I think we all know that when this whole thing goes tits up it will be folks that have prepared for the long term that will be the best off.


it seems to be a common consensus between government agencies, 3 days, it gives a realistic timetable to set up aid stations, and get aid to the effected areas.... in reality, some Queensland towns (through mainstream news and my unhealthy interest in disasters) can take upto a month for some form of aid supply is established....


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Much like the TSA giving the illusion of security to blind travelers, suggesting 3-day packs gives the illusion of preparedness to the blind sheeple. By making the flocks think they're "prepared"" they guarantee increased initial casualties.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i would argue, less mass panic, think if it, if only 20% of the sheeple take the 3 day advice, it means less to deal with at once


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Now remember the same folks that brought us Obama care web sight are run the rest of Government .
> These folks could not get a train wreck right with two trains on the same track.
> They are just spending money


Not 100% true. There are some folks in The Federal Government that really do a) know what they are doing & b) really want to help. Problem we faced just before I left the PC crowd were forcing us to hire folks that hadn't a clue what we did, thought we were like howard johnsons and had no idea how to get things done thru the federal system. Those of us that they wouldn't listen t all pulled the plug and retired


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Living in hurricane central all my life I'm quite used to hearing these announcements warning people to stock up on supplies. 
Most people still ignore them until the last minute. It's always a hoot watching on TV the stampede of the sheep as they rush thru the grocery stores and Home Depot picking the shelves clean like locusts.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Living in hurricane central all my life I'm quite used to hearing these announcements warning people to stock up on supplies.
> Most people still ignore them until the last minute. It's always a hoot watching on TV the stampede of the sheep as they rush thru the grocery stores and Home Depot picking the shelves clean like locusts.


I always laugh at that. People are hysterical. :lol:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I always laugh at that. People are hysterical. :lol:


Hysterical people are hysterical.

You can almost count on there being a story about some guy who buys a bunch of generators and takes it to an area that looks like it is going to get hit by a hurricane and sells it to the hysterical people at a huge profit. So who do you blame, the guy selling the generators or the people who knew that hurricane season was coming and wait until the last minute to buy generators?


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Now remember the same folks that brought us Obama care web sight are run the rest of Government .
> These folks could not get a train wreck right with two trains on the same track.
> They are just spending money


It's the only administration who's excuse for everything is to plead incompetence and yet they maintain a good bit of support&#8230;.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

These are also the same folks that told you to hide under a desk with scissors to protect your self. Told a women to prevent rape pee.
and just go along with it. But under no circumstance defend your self


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I still want to see Sen Feinstein naked... Just sayin' that it would help me prepare for an emergency. I could face any kind of emergency knowing I have truly seen the worst


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> I still want to see Sen Feinstein naked... Just sayin' that it would help me prepare for an emergency. I could face any kind of emergency knowing I have truly seen the worst


Maybe if she was on an autopsy table!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Do any of you notice the irony? Half the government is telling us to do exactly what we come to this forum to do: prepare. The other half calls us crazy for preparing. Maybe the government is schizophrenic?


Just like the Obumu trying to make the evil black rifles illegal and the DHS turns around and states that an AR is an acceptable weapon for home defense. You notice Janet wasn't around a whole lot longer after that. 
I believe the govt. is fine with the people prepping, as long as they do it when the govt. tells them.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Do any of you notice the irony? Half the government is telling us to do exactly what we come to this forum to do: prepare. The other half calls us crazy for preparing. Maybe the government is schizophrenic?


I'm not sure that qualifies as irony. It smells to me like it's quite similar to this whole Republican vs Democrat escapade they've been putting on for decades. If there's two of everything, and always at least one of which you can agree with, they can continue doing whatever it is they want to do the whole while letting you think you had some choice in it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Hysterical people are hysterical.
> 
> You can almost count on there being a story about some guy who buys a bunch of generators and takes it to an area that looks like it is going to get hit by a hurricane and sells it to the hysterical people at a huge profit. So who do you blame, the guy selling the generators or the people who knew that hurricane season was coming and wait until the last minute to buy generators?


I remember a few years back a guy loaded up his truck with some generators and went to the area that needed them. He was arrested for gouging. From what I remember about the article, his price was very fair, especially since he had paid for them up front and had his expenses to get there. I'm thinking, but not quite sure, that they confiscated the generators.

Sometimes you're damned if you do, and damned if you don't.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

You think the commercials are bad you should try the training, "Make a kit have a plan" or something ridiculous like that. AAAHhhh 4 hours I will never get back!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Here in South Florida, we have been hearing these warnings from the government as long as I can remember. They BEG people to not rely on the government to get people through the first 72 hours after a hurricane, but most still don't listen. Every time we have a storm, there are people instantly looking for the handouts. They really went into overdrive with the tv and radio commercials after Katrina.


----------

